# QLD: it's off to fraser island we go...we're back (pics)



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

putting the final touches to my packing before i load the yak for an early get away...

so josh (yakass), paul (paulo), holger (hollgi) and myself are off to fraser island for an extended kayak fishing/sailing/camping trip...

here are just some of the logistics:

1 x island
8 x days
4 x mad keen kayak fishermen
4 x adventure islands
12 x rods & reels
200+ x lures
8 x HD cameras
Batteries: enough to choke a wide neck animal
memory storage: enough to run NASA satellite program
4 x camping gear
4 x Food and water

See you on the flip side&#8230;


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Good luck Astro. After reading Paul's recent Fraser trip report from I'm pretty envious. Gee it would be a long drive from down here but I reckon I will have to make the effort sometime.

Cheers
Grant


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Another awesome trip report coming up


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

astro, heres some pics of wathumba creek to wet your appetite , hope you make it there. 
a very pretty spot


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh yeah... we'll make it to Wathumba, for sure. My guess is we'll be there day 2, if not day 1 (we're launching at Hervey Bay and heading nth... sth east winds coming up the rear, yeehar)!


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

josh, its got really good facilities and hardly anyone goes there. its a long drive and a long haul by boat. good trevally on those flats as well. national parks even put in cold showers i think. you can often only get into the creek at high tide. in school holidays theres a few there , but dont be surprised if you have the place to yourself


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

You lucky lucky bastards!

Sounds like a great adventure, have fun.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

Good luck guys, looks like a great trip 8)


----------



## Tola (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm so jealous... going to have to live the dream through you fellas.

I planned a trip to Fraiser for August 2010; but just found out last week that our first bubs will be due june/july! DOH!

Look forward to the trip reports!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Enjoy it, I know I would...

Safe travels dudes...


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Just came back from a week on Fraser. If they have still have had no rain you can look forward to the tracks being very rutted and boggy. Ripped the bash plate off the Navarra on one inland track :?

Still a great place.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Is that the place where they've measured 3kg's of turd per square metre during holiday season?

Ok....I'm just jealous. I have seriously heard that statistic though.

Can't wait for the trip report.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Have a safe, fish filled trip fellas. We look forward to stellar trip reports.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

we're back...

what an awesome trip, great times, great weather & great fishing...

here's some eye candy...


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

here's a couple more


----------



## djanus (Nov 8, 2008)

looks like it was an awsome trip guys, gret pics too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

Here's a few more. Wait till you guys see some of the footage I caught. 


































































Full text & video reports coming real-soon-now (tm)


----------



## bongorust (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey mate, would have been a great trip, better if I was there.

I thought you guys were a bit keen fishin on yaks around Fraiser after the Noah stories Ive heard about the place but looks like you were on pretty good rigs.

What are they & whats the budget on those bad boys? Do they break down easy enough? Can the yak be used without the sail & outriggers?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

> I thought you guys were a bit keen fishin on yaks around Fraiser after the Noah stories Ive heard about the place but looks like you were on pretty good rigs.
> 
> What are they & whats the budget on those bad boys? Do they break down easy enough? Can the yak be used without the sail & outriggers?


Sharks, schmarks. We were all using shark shields. I did see a few sharks (all caught on film) - two competing with me for fish during bust ups, and another hooked on my line (none of them scary). But otherwise nothing. We were fully expecting to see them, but all of us have had shark encounters before and we're still at it. And yes, the stability, size and protection offered by the pontoons does ease shark tensions somewhat... almost as much as a shark shield itself.

They are Hobie Adventure Islands and what we achieved could not have been done without them. Yes, they break down easily. And yes, they can be used mono-hull as a kayak, twin hull as an outrigger, or as you see them pictured as a trimaran. Ask anyone who owns one - they are the ants pants, completely in a class of their own. If you want to know more about them I suggest you spend some time looking around at yakabout. All of us are using them and loving every minute of it.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

To say that I am jealous is to highlight the limitations of the language.

Can wait for the vids. You will be in full colour - I will be in one shade....... green


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Impressive. Well done guys


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

Here are some of mine.
We had the best time!
Exellent fishing, nice camping, good company,
and these Adventure Islands are just unreal!


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Congratulations on what looked like a fun trip.
Great to see some quality fish landed up in Fraser as well. How big was the longtail? 
I can tell you one thing - You've missed nothing in these parts that's for sure.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah we all had some nice, quality fish.
The longtail went 126cm.


----------



## whoohoo (Feb 3, 2006)

Great report. I'll be up at Waddy point for a week early December - the anticipation is building!!


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Great to have you back boys...
Congratulations on what was obviously a stunning trip.
Great shots catching the great fishing set within a beautiful environment... looking forward to the vids.
I don't envy you the editing process Josh.
Regards
Drew


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Great to have you back boys...
Congratulations on what was obviously a stunning trip.
Great shots catching the great fishing set within a beautiful environment... looking forward to the vids.
I don't envy you the editing process Josh.
Regards
Drew


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Great stuff guys, should be more of it. Would love to do something like that one day myself, but not in a sail boat, would rather do it in a kayak. 

Did you circumnavigate the whole Island?


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

sensational pics, 
is that bottom pic a golden t , geez thats massive.

congrats


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

One word.......... starts wit "B" ends with "astards". Damn, I'm jealous!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Looks like a terrific trip guys. More pics more More More....................................please


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> Josh and Co
> 
> Awesome stuff
> I just read Josh's entire post on yakabout and it sounds like a great trip with some stonking big fish caught.
> ...


i had stuff inside and on the hull and must have been close to the recommended weight, i carried 20l of water & 4l of wine and a ton of food. we did eat fish most nights and a couple of nights was all we ate, we also had rice/pasta/cous cous dried fruit and veges to supplement the fish. we all had our own camping gear...no sharing tents here...

josh nearly got spooled because he's a crap fisherman.... :twisted: ;-)

nah he fishes with only mono so can't get a ton of line on the spool...i fish braid and never came close to getting spooled...although had i not lost that longtail then things would have been different...gee they pull real hard...

as josh mentioned the AI is an appropriate name for it really does make fishing an adventure


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

grinner said:


> sensational pics,
> is that bottom pic a golden t , geez thats massive.
> 
> congrats


yep...


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

I carried about 35 kg of gear ( incl. all caming gear, fishing gear, safety gear, food, clothes, rods, rodholders, sounder & battery and so on) and 17 L of water. I could have fitted more in the kayak, still space left. We had lot's of self dehydrated fruit and vegies, as well as dehydrated mince and beef packed, to safe weight and preserve the food. Basically all ultra light camping gear.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Excellent pics and report. I found the info on your supplies especially interesting as I'd like to do an extended trip sometime.


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

stuff the snapper, I am moving to qld.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Yakass said:


> They are Hobie Adventure Islands and what we achieved could not have been done without them.


What in particular on this trip could not have been done in a normal yak? amazing photos and a great expedition by the looks of things, thanks for sharing

Sam


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

> What in particular on this trip could not have been done in a normal yak? amazing photos and a great expedition by the looks of things, thanks for sharing


For one, you would never be able to cover the distance we did in the time we did, and still be able to carry a full compliment of camping & fishing gear. Secondly - and you'd have to have been there to appreciate this - without the ability to sail between bust ups (often 500 metres apart) quickly you would have had much more problems casting lures into the action at the right time. Even a leccy motor wouldn't have been as useful as the sails (not even close actually). Don't get me wrong - you could still go kayak camping at Fraser... I've paddled there twice before. But you simply could not just up and go with anywhere near the capability offered by a trimaran. The ability to get up and spend a few hours fishing and then sail 40km confidently is simply not something normal people can do on a typical kayak.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

question... did you all have tramps? I would love to be able to get together with other Islanders as my boat gets a bit lonely!! Its set up OK for me but that kind of trip would be worth it just for the ideas in setup.

last time I was up that way was before we all started thinking in terms of sustainable fishing (earley 1970's) and I remember catching 90 whiting in 90 minutes.

loved the photo of the 4 boats on the beach at sunrise - absolute poetry in a picture

cheers John


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

john316 said:


> question... did you all have tramps? I would love to be able to get together with other Islanders as my boat gets a bit lonely!! Its set up OK for me but that kind of trip would be worth it just for the ideas in setup.


yes we did all have tramps, but we only used one allowing us to be able to fold in one of the amas when bringing fish onboard and it made it easier to launch and land having one ama free, plus it is nice to have the water open right next to you.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Gatesy said:


> Kayak questions
> I am very curious about the weight of your equipment you took with you. How many litres of water? How much food (did you rely on fish or did you take some), How much camping gear? Were your hulls full of equipment when you took off?


I also had round 35kg of food and gear and 17l of water. I carried everything in the hull. We knew we could reload water at Wathumba Ck. You need between 3-5l of water a day each to drink and cook. All our camping gear was ultra-light. We only took one of each communal thing required (table, peg hammer, shite shovel, cookers, communal light, etc.)
Next time I would leave the crab pots(T-Pots) behind. THough there were crabs there I was too buggered to put in the effort to set the pots at night. I would also leave my little fish gear behind. It spent most of the trip in the hull anyway. Two small fish outfits amongst the four of us would have been enough to catch dinner if we struggled. Each of us took our own daytime food to eat on the water, including breakfast. A guide is 1kg of food per day. I took 5kgs for 7 days just for myself, so we would have survived easily even without fish.
In an effort to reduce weight I downsized my pegs. Some of our camps were very soft sand. Next time its 300mm pegs.
A 2m bit of shade cloth would have given some relief from the fine sand getting into the tent and around the food area.
I would probably leave my sounder and spare battery behind too. I never turned it on. Though it could have been a very different story had all the fish action not been on the surface and all within a km or so from shore.
Accessing the weather on the internet from my phone was a very useful tool. We made decisions abouit the following days approach by checking the forecast on Windguru every night. We also used the info to decide to come back a day early based on the 20-30k forecast for the day we had planned to return. When we made it back to Urangan harbour we were all very happy that we hadnt left it till the following day.


Gatesy said:


> Fishing Questions
> You mentioned you very nearly got spooled more then once, what sized reel were you using and how much was line was on it?


We had three rods each. 
10-15kg with a 4000-4500 and 30lb I think my catalina holds 400m
6-8kg rod with a 3000-3500 with 20lb
2-4kg bream outfit
Most reels had spare spools with a different line class on giving even wider variation if required.
I had some plastics and jigheads, about 20 lures, live bait gear, four classes of leader and various other bits but probabaly less than Id take on a days fish. I still didnt use half of it.
At 190mm, most of my lures are too big as the average baitfish in these waters in the 11-13cm range (hardiheads, etc). Nrxt time better research and the right lure selection will see lures that wont get a run left behind.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

scater said:


> Yakass said:
> 
> 
> > They are Hobie Adventure Islands and what we achieved could not have been done without them.
> ...


This distance (221.4km to be precise) in six days in minimum 10-15k winds and some of the fastest running tides\currents youre likely to encounter in a kayak.








Sail right up to a boil with your weapon in your hand and fire a cast into it before it disappears. When it does sail quickly to the next one and fire a shot. For me this was one of the most exciting things the AI (and me) showed itself capable of doing on this trip.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

bongorust said:


> I thought you guys were a bit keen fishin on yaks around Fraiser after the Noah stories Ive heard about the place but looks like you were on pretty good rigs.
> What are they & whats the budget on those bad boys? Do they break down easy enough? Can the yak be used without the sail & outriggers?


I think the best way to describe an AI is its like having your own personal magic carpet.
Four months in and I still cant wipe the smile off my face every single time I hop on it. Every trip it offers some new advantage I hadnt noticed before. This trip has opened up a whole new world of opportunities for me to get away and to fish spots others cant reach. It allows you to fish in much more marginal weather conditions with complete confidence you will get home safely.

As for sharks, I personally never saw one and never turned my SS on. I gutted and gilled massive fish on the trrampolines and not once did one even come round sniffing. Cant say the same for the dingoes though. As soon as a fish came out they would appear.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

paulo said:


> [
> I think the best way to describe an AI is its like having your own personal magic carpet.


when you have 4 AI's under sail all converging on a school of busting up longtail tuna, it's like a pack of wolves hunting prey...it really is some of the most exciting fishing you can do...riding the AI adds to the whole experience


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Astro said:


> paulo said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


I would love to get an AI even if it was just for the sailing down the local lake. Can you fold them up enough to transpot on a trolly?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

> I would love to get an AI even if it was just for the sailing down the local lake. Can you fold them up enough to transpot on a trolly?


Yes, but my suggestion would be to look at Trax 2 carts, or use a Trax frame and introduce heavier duty wheels (thats what I've done). With fishing gear on top, the AI starts to get very heavy and no, I don't think Hobie have yet perfected a wheel for the AI yet (though the Trax 2 cart sounds like a contender to me, but haven't yet seen it, so not sure).


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

rawprawn said:


> Astro said:
> 
> 
> > paulo said:
> ...


i have a standard hobie trolley and it works well transporting a fully rigged AI with the amas open or collapsed without a problem on hard ground but is a hard slog on the sand, Josh has some heavy duty tyres that would work better on sand.


----------



## tahch3 (Oct 27, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

> but is a hard slog on the sand


Also a good way to destroy them if heavily loaded


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

Bloody fantastic! What an awesome trip!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm guessing the ama's are the outrigger pontoons? what do you mean by collapsed do they fold in to the side of the yak? haha sorry for all the questions

Sam


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

paulo said:


> Sail right up to a boil with your weapon in your hand and fire a cast into it before it disappears. When it does sail quickly to the next one and fire a shot. For me this was one of the most exciting things the AI (and me) showed itself capable of doing on this trip.


Hey Paulo.. It's great to know you have become such a strong advocate for the AI.
Once bitten, it really doesn't take much convincing though, does it mate.
Strange more people are not all over them... especially in areas like where you've just been.
Having said that though... I'm sure a few more "traditional" kayakers might be seriously tempted after seeing this post and the experiences the 4 of you have had.
Regards
Drew


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

> what do you mean by collapsed do they fold in to the side of the yak? haha sorry for all the questions


Yes Sam, they do. Look out for a video review I'll be doing on the AI within the next week or so. It will show you everything you need to know about the Island, in all usage scenarios & conditions. Will also be including info on the '10 model as well.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

cheers mate looking forward to it

Sam


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

The AI is really an unreal kayak. This trip was a real eye opener for me. I'd go so far to say it is the best , most universal kayak out there ( kayakfishing & touring ). You can use is in 3 diferent modes ( hull only, polinesian style and full AI with sail). I can do things with the AI I would not even dream about doing in a normal kayak. I am 100% sold, my word!


----------



## bongorust (Jan 31, 2008)

When you boys were on your trip did all your campin gear fit in the forward hatch or did you have to stow some behind or on the tramps?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

> When you boys were on your trip did all your campin gear fit in the forward hatch or did you have to stow some behind or on the tramps?


No, you wouldn't want to try and fit all the gear in there. Even if there is space enough, that would be poor weight distribution that would adversely effect the handling. I reckon I had my weight distribution pretty much spot on. Here's how I rolled:

Self-inflating sleeping mat & pillow, spare clothes, main food supply in front hatch. ie: bulky, but lighter density items
All fishing tackle in centre hatch.
Tent, sleeping bag & cooking gear in large dry bag in rear storage well
Safety spares kit (waterproof box) strapped down at rear of storage well
Water (stored in various containers: bottles + drom bag) stuffed into hull, under and at the sides of rear well
Fuel, toiletries & extras in heavy duty drybag stored in rear hatch


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

for the fish you landed boys, any recommendations on the best type of lure. length ,depth ,brand, colour.
were you casting at these fish or trolling past the school/mark/bait school.

was dawn and dusk the best times or did it not seem to matter.

if you were just moving camp, what would you recommend as a lure to troll behind the A1 at cruising speed(and do you have to adjust the lure for the speed you wish to travel)

fascinating trip, i think your pioneering something that will become pretty big.

mums the word, we 're all sworn to secrecy here.

pete


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

A lot had to be sacrificed to get this in under 10 mins, and this is just from my cams. More to come. Different format though. Enjoy :twisted:

Disclaimer: watching this footage will make you want to buy an Adventure Island and if you already have one, it will make you want to take it to Fraser Island. If this footage does not have that effect on you, please make your way to the nearest medical facility to check to see if you still have a pulse.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

> fascinating trip, i think your pioneering something that will become pretty big.


I said exactly that to the boys while we were there. Kayak camping ain't new. Kayak fishing aint new. Trimaran fishing certainly is a bit different though, especially when done as part of a self-sufficient expedition group moving from spot to spot like that. It's the start of many of these sorts of trips we'll be doing. I use to do a lot of hiking (as did H) and in many ways, it's just combining that with kayak fishing & sailing. That was our first major multi-day crack at it and although it went very well, we all learned a hell of a lot and next time will go even better.

Best lures? Metal slugs were great for casting at bust ups. I had more success using large soft plastics for this though, and so did H. Rapala magnums were very popular among the group for trolling. Blue colour seemed most effective.

We didn't troll past schools much - we sailed up to about 10 - 15 metres out and cast into them for the most part. But we did do a lot of trolling obviously, and several good fish were caught this way. 2 big trevs, a big longtail and a shark all caught under high speed troll (10kmph). I reckon you'll hook up at any speed the Island might do, but what speeds you travel at, and lures used will dictate what you may catch, obviously.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Yakass said:


> Disclaimer: watching this footage will make you want to buy an Adventure Island and if you already have one, it will make you want to take it to Fraser Island. If this footage does not have that effect on you, please make your way to the nearest medical facility to check to see if you still have a pulse.


I've already got an Adventure Island and I want to go out and buy one all over again.

In actual fact I will be, along with another mate I introduced to the AI on the weekend.

It's the numbers that make them even more worthwhile.

And Fraser Island is definitely on the short list of kayak fishing destinations.

Just loved the vid Josh. 
Drew


----------



## pwr62 (Feb 10, 2008)

Great report, keep the pictures and videos coming, really shows how versatile the Adventure Island is.
Sales of AI's will sky rocket after this.
Paul


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

a few from me


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hahhahahah excellent !!!!! Bloody excellent !!!!! What a trip..............


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

That really does look like a great adventure, and sounds like you were blessed with the weather, conditions and fish.

Those Adventure Islands sure do look like great fun. Maybe one day..


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes Ive thought about the adventure island - but really would struggle on somewhere to launch it.... errr Cloey,,, err Bondi,,,,,,,,,, errr the harbour .......... maybe down the shire way Davey - bit more space............. go on mate get one !!!!!

To do that trip out of port Hacking along the Royal national Park - camp up at liitle Eira - then down to Stanwell park !! See I can see it in my minds eye agghhh !!!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

wopfish said:


> Yes Ive thought about the adventure island - but really would struggle on somewhere to launch it....


just lease a mooring at the local harbour :lol: :lol:


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

topgunpete said:


> stuff the snapper, I am moving to qld.


My thoughts exactly Pete. Or at least strap the kayak on the roof and drive the 2000klm. It would be worth it.

Well done guys for the demonstrating the potential of the AI.

I thought my Swings were the bees knees until I started fishing off the Revo and then they didn't get a look in. I suspect the same will happen to the Revo once I pickup the AI.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

NICE TRAVELS! What a trip. Maybe I missed it in th thread, but what was the wx like? You look pretty bundled up, was it the wind that was chilling or was it honestly cold?

Thanks for putting it together, and sharing!

Z


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, it was colder than we first thought. The AI has a wet ride,so you are wet all day. Now add 15knots, wind chill, and be out there for hours, and the cold will slowly creep in. A water / windproof top layer made all the difference.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

> My thoughts exactly Pete. Or at least strap the kayak on the roof and drive the 2000klm. It would be worth it.


hehe, you can catch them up this way to. This one came from Bribie Island... look closely and you'll see 2 fish in this net. The smaller one is about typical of the average snapper size in Vic:










You guys do have those Aussie Salmon though, and I do miss them. Mini longtails 
But yes... I moved from Vic 3 or so years ago and would never ever return to live. I even hate going back to visit the place. Its not just because the fishing is so much more interesting up here, it's a lot of things.

However... H and I are very serious about heading down to do a similar expedition down at Wilsons Prom at some point in the future. I know that place like the back of my hand and have fantasized about doing a tour around it's coast, from sth to east, then nth and then back. Launch Tidal bay, sail to lt Waterloo and camp, sail to Sealers Cove next day, 5 mile bach next day, then turn back and come back (this time stopping at refuge Cove instead of Sealers). 5 nights, 6 days. Some of the best fishing Vics coastline has to offer. Looking for 2 serious Vic/SA based Islanders who have proper hiking gear & experience who may be interested in coming along. Not sure on timeline yet... so much stuff is building on the plate.

Wilsons Prom was made for a kayak fishing expedition like this. Its definitely on my bucket list. Anyone seriously interested?


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Josh
You really know how to temp me don't you! :lol: 
The trip, pics...........sensational.
Pete and Jen are up at their house at Orchid Beach for a month or so at the moment and are taking their Revos over to Wathoomba today. ENVY here! Of course Pete had to ring me and rub it in! I'm usually up there with them at this time of year, but unfortunately work is too demanding at the moment. BUGGER!!
Cheers
Alby


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

That is a buggar Alby - the bite is hot there right now. If you can catch them before they go, let them know we encountered most of the action just sth of Wathumba


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Yakass said:


> > . Looking for 2 serious Vic/SA based Islanders who have proper hiking gear & experience who may be interested in coming along. Not sure on timeline yet... so much stuff is building on the plate.
> >
> > Wilsons Prom was made for a kayak fishing expedition like this. Its definitely on my bucket list. Anyone seriously interested?[/quote][/quote]
> >
> > ...


----------



## bongorust (Jan 31, 2008)

I hate you-


> Josh... I reckon you can count me in on that one.
> A fair bit of homework required, however with your knowledge of the region and a good line of communication and planning, the scene would be set for a great trip by the sound of it.


 :twisted:

Ive been told the AI's only come in yellow or red, why do I see a dune AI in those glorious pics??????


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

bongorust said:


> Ive been told the AI's only come in yellow or red, why do I see a dune AI in those glorious pics??????


the dune colour is available if you buy the adventure hull then add the AI kit to it, for complete AI you can only get the red or yellow


----------



## Chris001 (Apr 18, 2009)

After seeing the fun you guys had with the AI`s, i`m kinda regretting my kayak purchase now! I did consider the Hobies when shopping for a kayak, but I think if the AI was around at that time, it would have been no contest. My only question is how do find negotiating the mast and sail when fighting fish? Well done on the trip guys, looks like my kind of paradise.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Chris001 said:


> My only question is how do find negotiating the mast and sail when fighting fish? Well done on the trip guys, looks like my kind of paradise


with the level of stability you have moving around the yak is no problem, so shifting forward to get around the mast is no issue really. the strategy that works well is keeping the fish on one side and pedaling around to maintain that position. the sail is furled around the mast so it is out of the way and the main sheet (rope) i like to trap under my left arm to keep it out of the way.


----------



## grumpy (Oct 7, 2009)

Awesome adventure and trip report, great pictures and video
Cheers Grumpy


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

what no beer hope you remember the B-B-Q.

i hope you take a woman with you..

someone has to cook and wash up...

thats why woman have small feet................. so they can stand closer to the sink. ;-)


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

Awesome trip guys. You've motivated me to save that little bit harder for my AI now!!!

Josh- part of my motivation for getting an AI would be to do the wilson's prom trip!


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Great trip, i think i need some Tramps (i will make them out of shade cloth for now),,very handy to have,,

One question,,this 220 km is that the total amount combined or is that individual trip times ? I am leaning to each which is a hellava lot combined and only 3 rudder pins broken.


----------

